# American Racing Maveric wheels



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi I've already decided on the AR Maverics but I cant decide if I should get the machined ones which are $146 a wheel or the chrome ones which are $215 a wheel.I like the look of the machined ones but cant make up my mind. What do you guys thinks they would look like?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Polished is always better then machined.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

tHiS thREAD is WortHLeSs wiThOUT piCTuReS...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, been to their site... I would get the machined.

My main reason: chrome just doesn't work on the 21st century GTO, IMHO. The car itself is not flashy, and flashy accessories look out of place on it, but to each his own.

The wheels you're describing don't look bad, lots of folks seem to need to grab the 20 spoke euro rims.

I like my stock 17's. In fact I should pick up some more from you guys who don't want 'em anymore, just in case I pothole biff/curb scratch one or want to widen the rears some day.


----------

